# qemu-sbruno not builds



## abishai (Aug 20, 2015)

I wanted to give a chance to emulators/qemu-sbruno, but I have a problem building it.


```
In file included from ui/egl-helpers.c:11:
/var/ports/usr/ports/emulators/qemu-sbruno/work/qemu-bsd-user-6764363/include/ui/egl-helpers.h:10:55: error: unknown type name 'Window'
EGLSurface qemu_egl_init_surface_x11(EGLContext ectx, Window win);
  ^
ui/egl-helpers.c:30:55: error: unknown type name 'Window'
EGLSurface qemu_egl_init_surface_x11(EGLContext ectx, Window win)
  ^
2 errors generated.
```
egl is something from mesa ? I have nvidia card, maybe this is the reason as they supplied own opengl stack?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 20, 2015)

What FreeBSD version are you using? Have you tried to build emulators/qemu-sbruno via poudriere(8)?


----------



## talsamon (Aug 20, 2015)

Same error on my system (FreeBSD 10.2-p1). But compiles with option `OPENGL` set to off. Seems a bug.

I was too optimistic:

A install error follows:

```
install  -m 555 /usr/ports/emulators/qemu-sbruno/files/qemu-ifdown.sample /usr/ports/emulators/qemu-sbruno/work/stage/usr/local/etc
cd: /usr/ports/emulators/qemu-sbruno/work/stage/usr/local/etc/qemu: No such file or directory
*** Error code 2
```

Temporary Solution: remove `%%SOFTMMU%%@sample etc/qemu/target-x86_64.conf.sample` from pkg-plist.
And comment out the line 
	
	



```
@(cd ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/etc/qemu && \
```
 from Makefile.


----------



## abishai (Aug 20, 2015)

The same 10.2-p1 here. emulators/qemu-devel compiles without problems.
I've made a bug report https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=202536
I


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 20, 2015)

abishai said:


> The same 10.2-p1 here. emulators/qemu-devel compiles without problems.
> I've made a bug report https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=202536
> I



I noticed that the summary makes reference to emulators/qemu-devel when it should be emulators/qemu-sbruno.

Change it


----------



## talsamon (Aug 21, 2015)

Fails also with poudriere, but only with the install error.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 21, 2015)

Compiles in the port with option `OPENGL` set to on if I comment out the following line in the Makefile:

```
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=   --extra-ldflags=-L${LOCALBASE}/lib
```
,

The install-error still exists. Seems the file target-x86_64.conf is missing.


----------

